# WEIGHT?



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

How many people on here think my car is weighted??? Dont be shy, voice ur opinion.

I hear this shit all the time so im curious....


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 19 2008, 01:55 AM~10903717
> *How many people on here think my car is weighted??? Dont be shy, voice ur opinion.
> 
> I hear this shit all the time so im curious....
> *


R u gonna do what i think ur gonna do. * G-14 Classified *


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 19 2008, 02:13 AM~10903753
> *R u gonna do what i think ur gonna do.  G-14 Classified
> *



funny how it said i posted that up at 2:13am when in fact it was 1:14am.. must not be current to daylight savings times lol


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 19 2008, 01:55 AM~10903717
> *How many people on here think my car is weighted??? Dont be shy, voice ur opinion.
> 
> I hear this shit all the time so im curious....
> *



in a convo i had with some folks that are your way told me your speaker box weighs like 300 hundred pounds ..but i told u this before...so im sure ur not shocked...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Jun 19 2008, 04:50 AM~10903910
> *in a convo i had with some folks that are your way told me your speaker box weighs like 300 hundred pounds ..but i told u this before...so im sure ur not shocked...
> *



ya thats what people say that his box has weight in it. but if that were true at all then those subwoofers wouldnt sound they way they do in a box thats has its airspace takin up by a form of weight


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

i would pay to see someone straight on video call him out and tell everyone his box has weight and to put some money on it. then have him remove those subs out and all to see is just a 3/4 MDF box. and its one of the smallest boxes u can get for those subs and the box itself weights about 30lbs or less. man and take that fools money infront of a camera for all to see..... i just find it funny how people will tell others that his car is weighted yet when money is on line they arent so sure that it is...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I seen your car hop on vids and it doesn't look weighted to me I've seen some that are so obvious but you've been putting it down in that car for a while if it had weight it wouldn't look that clean is what I think. Keep up the good work Mufasa


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 19 2008, 03:55 AM~10903717
> *How many people on here think my car is weighted??? Dont be shy, voice ur opinion.
> 
> I hear this shit all the time so im curious....
> *


 :0 damn bro,why people hatin/?


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 19 2008, 07:22 AM~10903956
> *:0 damn bro,why people hatin/?
> *


cause this is Layitlow and thats what people do here.

Everyone knows this car aint weighted, haters just can't keep up.


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 19 2008, 04:22 AM~10903956
> *:0 damn bro,why people hatin/?
> *


the funny thing about most of the haters they dont even own a hopper or even a car.mafasa keep doing it big homie


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Jun 19 2008, 07:59 AM~10904010
> *cause this is Layitlow and thats what people do here.
> 
> Everyone knows this car aint weighted, haters just can't keep up.
> *


 :yessad: its too bad shit has to be like that


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 19 2008, 08:28 AM~10904062
> *:yessad: its too bad shit has to be like that
> *


theres really no point to it... just fucking bitch type jealousy.


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

I remember when you had Delta dumps and your shit was only hittin 2-3 feet..... You have just perfected the shit yo!!!

And your shit is NOT weighted.... People are just jealous!!!!!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Jun 19 2008, 03:50 AM~10903910
> *in a convo i had with some folks that are your way told me your speaker box weighs like 300 hundred pounds ..but i told u this before...so im sure ur not shocked...
> *


not shocked at all.............so who are these people?? if they are so sure have them come see me............tell them to put their money where their mouth is....... :0 

now u say they said this...............BUT what do YOU think??


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 19 2008, 04:17 AM~10903946
> *I seen your car hop on vids and it doesn't look weighted to me I've seen some that are so obvious but you've been putting it down in that car for a while if it had weight it wouldn't look that clean is what I think. Keep up the good work Mufasa
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 19 2008, 04:22 AM~10903956
> *:0 damn bro,why people hatin/?
> *


always...........................


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

thanx to everyone else that posted positive things.............i thought people woulda jumped on this topic to talk shit like they usually do behind my back.......... :0 ......and some have posted dumb shit in other topics, but still not much hating here............


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 19 2008, 01:01 PM~10905204
> *thanx to everyone else that posted positive things.............i thought people woulda jumped on this topic to talk shit like they usually do behind my back.......... :0 ......and some have posted dumb shit in other topics, but still not much hating here............
> *


haha fuckin pussy's to scared to post or what?


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA+Jun 19 2008, 01:01 PM~10905204-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its because deep down they KNOW what the truth is. Too caught up in their own bullshit to admit it, even to themselves.

Hating won't do nothing but hold you back.


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

nowa days anythings possible ....but personaly i dont think so....i dont understand why people think its so hard to make a single 6 batts hit 40! well i guess never mind cause some people cant hit 40 with 14 batts!lol


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jun 19 2008, 10:32 AM~10905447
> *nowa days anythings possible ....but personaly i dont think so....i dont understand why people think its so hard to make a single 6 batts hit 40! well i guess never mind cause some people cant hit 40 with 14 batts!lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THANX HOMIE............I REMEMBER ALL THEM THING YOU'VE POSTED UP.............PICS OF TRUCKS/HOPPERS/DANCERS...........U GUYS USED TO BE IN ALL THE MAGAZINES, I SAID ONE DAY, IM GONNA DO SHIT LIKE THAT..........


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 19 2008, 10:43 AM~10905520
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: THANX HOMIE............I REMEMBER ALL THEM THING YOU'VE POSTED UP.............PICS OF TRUCKS/HOPPERS/DANCERS...........U GUYS USED TO BE IN ALL THE MAGAZINES, I SAID ONE DAY, IM GONNA DO SHIT LIKE THAT..........
> *


do what? ur doing it right now!lol


----------



## 559ridah (Feb 19, 2008)

i dont thinks its weighted. if you go through the whole "2 PUMP 6 BATTERY" post it obvious that this guy puts ALOT of time and effort into his car. im sure over the years hes been testing out difference parts and getting a few inches here and there.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jun 19 2008, 10:48 AM~10905564
> *do what? ur doing it right now!lol
> *


YEAH......IM TRYING............ :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 559ridah_@Jun 19 2008, 10:50 AM~10905586
> *i dont thinks its weighted.  if you go through the whole "2 PUMP 6 BATTERY" post it obvious that this guy puts ALOT of time and effort into his car.  im sure over the years hes been testing out difference parts and getting a few inches here and there.
> *


man, im always willing to try new products, if u never try anything new u will always be where you're at!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

2 Members: MUFASA, Unlimited Hustle

:wave:


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

I think that car is weighted as hell!





































:biggrin: 
That speaker box and amp has to weigh at least 50 to 60 lbs. LOL :roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jun 19 2008, 10:55 AM~10905634
> *I think that car is weighted as hell!
> :biggrin:
> That speaker box and amp has to weigh at least 50 to 60 lbs. LOL  :roflmao:
> *


i hear wood weighs more now than it did b4......... :0


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 19 2008, 10:56 AM~10905643
> *i hear wood weighs more now than it did b4......... :0
> *


Just trying to make some humor around here LOL! :thumbsup:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 19 2008, 10:53 AM~10905621
> *2 Members: MUFASA, Unlimited Hustle
> 
> :wave:
> *


Mufasa has no weight in his car, He personally let me look through the car. It is not hard to get the same preformance if you take the time to get the right combo.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jun 19 2008, 10:58 AM~10905665
> *Mufasa has no weight in his car, He personally let me look through the car. It is not hard to get the same preformance if you take the time to get the right combo.
> *


  this is a fact..........


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

i heard that his speakerbox was made of super-dense and heavy ass rainforest wood. and the magnets on his speakers are really made of lead.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Jun 19 2008, 11:06 AM~10905745
> *i heard that his speakerbox was made of super-dense and heavy ass rainforest wood. and the magnets on his speakers are really made of lead.
> *


special made from KICKER ............part of a sponsorship program............ :biggrin:


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jun 19 2008, 01:32 PM~10905447
> *nowa days anythings possible ....but personaly i dont think so....i dont understand why people think its so hard to make a single 6 batts hit 40! well i guess never mind cause some people cant hit 40 with 14 batts!lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)




----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Jun 19 2008, 11:27 AM~10905947
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

IM LOADING A VIDEO RIGHT NOW........MADE JUST FOR THE HATERS...........I WANTED TO PUT THEM ALL ON BLAST , BUT NO ONES REALLY HATING IN HERE.......... :dunno:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Jun 19 2008, 04:59 AM~10904010
> *cause this is Layitlow and thats what people do here.
> 
> Everyone knows this car aint weighted, haters just can't keep up.
> *


my to cents is that people don't know how to take a lose. :biggrin: ALL THEY KNOW HOW TO DO IS TALK SHIT . people can't never win with haters or make them happy.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

AND JUST IS THE WAY IT IS;;EITHER U CAN OE U CAIN'T;;MAKE NO EXCUSES


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Jun 19 2008, 11:27 AM~10905947
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 19 2008, 12:31 PM~10905968
> *IM LOADING A VIDEO RIGHT NOW........MADE JUST FOR THE HATERS...........I WANTED TO PUT THEM ALL ON BLAST , BUT NO ONES REALLY HATING IN HERE.......... :dunno:
> *



man u give people the option to tell it and no one wants to get on their feet and show some balls and tell you they say its weighted. 

although i personally checked that car out in orange cove. and im not telling if its weighted or not. we want to see people grow some nuts who believe that it is and speak out.


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

I think he has the combo and hes been around awhile so he knows his shit :biggrin: He knows a the little stuff that alot of people over look.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Jun 19 2008, 01:59 PM~10906642
> *I think he has the combo and hes been around awhile so he knows his shit :biggrin: He knows a the little stuff that alot of people over look.
> *


Sup Aaron, Cadi looks good in ur avitar

I agree, chris has his combo down, and using great product  makes it what it is

Plus that laoded up speaker box,,,,,,,J/K :biggrin: 

And it super fuckin clean


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 19 2008, 01:08 PM~10906699
> *Sup Aaron, Cadi looks good in ur avitar
> 
> I agree, chris has his combo down, and using great product   makes it what it is
> ...


You remember building those pumps for me rush order.........


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 19 2008, 11:31 AM~10905968
> *IM LOADING A VIDEO RIGHT NOW........MADE JUST FOR THE HATERS...........I WANTED TO PUT THEM ALL ON BLAST , BUT NO ONES REALLY HATING IN HERE.......... :dunno:
> *


Where is the Video?


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 19 2008, 10:57 AM~10905171
> *not shocked at all.............so who are these people?? if they are so sure have them come see me............tell them to put their money where their mouth is....... :0
> 
> now u say they said this...............BUT what do YOU think??
> *



about what i think..well ill tell u this i really havent took much thought to it..u doin your thing i dont judge or find any other excuse on what u may or may not have..i dont hate on no ones shit.i had a bad run in w ron from bmh but thats it..it ur car do the damn thing u aint hurtin me none...but people will talk and all ways think they no whats up and so forth..but theres no one around here for miles who knows waht im about but u will still get motherfuckers opening there mouths...


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

for all THE FUCKING HATERS THAT ARE TALKING SHIT............ENJOY MOTHERFUCKERS!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vG4IjwQZgEo

PUMPS AND BATTERIES...................OH AND IF U CANT MAKE OUT AT THE END OF THE VIDEO, IM GIVING THE HATERS THE FINGER!!!!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Jun 19 2008, 12:59 PM~10906642
> *I think he has the combo and hes been around awhile so he knows his shit :biggrin: He knows a the little stuff that alot of people over look.
> *


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Jun 19 2008, 02:44 PM~10907370
> *about what i think..well ill tell u this i really havent took much thought to it..u doin your thing i dont judge or find any other excuse on what u may or may not have..i dont hate on no ones shit.i had a bad run in w ron from bmh but thats it..it ur car do the damn thing u aint hurtin me none...but people will talk and all ways think they no whats up and so forth..but theres no one around here for miles who knows waht im about but u will still get motherfuckers opening there mouths...
> *


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 19 2008, 01:08 PM~10906699
> *
> 
> I agree, chris has his combo down, and using great product
> ...


HMMMMMMMMMMM.....................SPONSORSHIP MAYBE???????????






TO ALL THE HYDRO COMPANIES OUT THERE..........I AM OPEN FOR SPONSORSHIP...........IM TIRED OF PAYING FOR ALL MY PARTS ALL THE TIME.......LOL............ :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

uffin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 19 2008, 03:32 PM~10907821
> *uffin:  uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANK U SIR............


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

FUC THESE HATER'S HOMIE...YOU KNO IF YOU DONT GOT NO HATER'S YOUR
NOT ON TOP OF YOUR GAME....SO YOU MUST BE DO'N SUMTHING RITE  


DREAM TEAM..KING'S OF THIS SHIT..COAST TO COAST


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 19 2008, 03:33 PM~10907832
> *FUC THESE HATER'S HOMIE...YOU KNO IF YOU DONT GOT NO HATER'S YOUR
> NOT ON TOP OF YOUR GAME....SO YOU MUST BE DO'N SUMTHING RITE
> DREAM TEAM..KING'S OF THIS SHIT..COAST TO COAST
> *


  yeah .....i aint trippin......but this video should shut some mouths...........


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Jun 19 2008, 02:44 PM~10907370
> *about what i think..well ill tell u this i really havent took much thought to it..u doin your thing i dont judge or find any other excuse on what u may or may not have..i dont hate on no ones shit.i had a bad run in w ron from bmh but thats it..it ur car do the damn thing u aint hurtin me none...but people will talk and all ways think they no whats up and so forth..but theres no one around here for miles who knows waht im about but u will still get motherfuckers opening there mouths...
> *


well Mr ROCKSOLID, i've seen what you bring out, and sometimes it works and some times it don't. we all have that problem from time to time. i am not talking shit or trying to start shit but i haven't seen any big inches come from your way at all. 35- 40 inches are good, don't get me wrong but thats were it maxes out. we have brought out a big inch car before and everything else we have braught out will compete with what you bring too. but keep up the good work bro.  no hating around here just waiting for whats coming next :biggrin:


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

clean ride homie !!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

Fuuuuuck..........That fucker yanks! The shit right there! :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 19 2008, 04:13 PM~10907639
> *for all THE FUCKING HATERS THAT ARE TALKING SHIT............ENJOY MOTHERFUCKERS!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vG4IjwQZgEo
> ...



is that a rooster in the back ground i hear? lol.....


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 19 2008, 06:41 PM~10907877
> * yeah .....i aint trippin......but this video should shut some mouths...........
> *



for awhile anyway.. next thing you know they'll say you welded on solid lead quarter panels.

great vid... good for you man. fuck em


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 19 2008, 03:13 PM~10907639
> *for all THE FUCKING HATERS THAT ARE TALKING SHIT............ENJOY MOTHERFUCKERS!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vG4IjwQZgEo
> ...



really enjoyed that vid, not even sure why, it was 'real' to the point and no B.S shouting and hollering and jumping about the place :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

is that a rooster in the back ground i hear? lol.....

neighbors across the street....i think they got a farm back there...........


for awhile anyway.. next thing you know they'll say you welded on solid lead quarter panels.

great vid... good for you man. fuck em

lol..................im sure of it................


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Jun 19 2008, 04:08 PM~10908091
> *really enjoyed that vid, not even sure why, it was 'real' to the point and no B.S shouting and hollering and jumping about the place  :thumbsup:
> *


thanx..............


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mannyperez63_@Jun 19 2008, 03:54 PM~10907993
> *clean ride homie !!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanx


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

i rekon its weighted to fuk look at how heavy that mural is and the 5th wheel kit  


just messing bro the car works well good job what coils you running in the rear


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 19 2008, 04:16 PM~10908159
> *i rekon its weighted to fuk look at how heavy that mural is and the 5th wheel kit
> just messing bro the car works well good job what coils you running in the rear
> *


i use factory coils out of the front of a 80's cadillac..........cut down of course........


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

i was wondering as it bounces well when you lift it


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 19 2008, 04:19 PM~10908202
> *i was wondering as it bounces well when you lift it
> *


car rides smooth as fuck down the road............i love it..... :biggrin:


----------



## juiced79regal (Sep 22, 2007)

t hat's some good shit :thumbsup:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 19 2008, 05:13 PM~10907639
> *for all THE FUCKING HATERS THAT ARE TALKING SHIT............ENJOY MOTHERFUCKERS!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vG4IjwQZgEo
> ...


I don't know much about your setup besides it's 6 batteries/2 pumps, but the car itself is real clean and looks to be performing well for having 6 batteries. How many inches does it hit? oh and from the videos, i'm going to have to say no weight. :biggrin:


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

hey i got back from cali bout a month ago but while i was down der i talked to peeps talkin bout savin for a stess point job n some lead, but it good to see someone put in da WORK TO DIAL IN A CAR ita motha especially if u got nop money


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jun 19 2008, 04:21 PM~10908217
> *I don't know much about your setup besides it's 6 batteries/2 pumps, but the car itself is real clean and looks to be performing well for having 6 batteries.  How many inches does it hit?    oh and from the videos, i'm going to have to say no weight.  :biggrin:
> *


41"..but i swear it hit 42 when i measured it at one time.........


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Jun 19 2008, 04:22 PM~10908221
> *hey i got back from cali bout a month ago but while i was down der i talked to peeps talkin bout savin for a stess point job n some lead, but it good to see someone put in da WORK TO DIAL IN A CAR ita motha especially if u got nop money
> *


yeah...............I'M GONNA HAVE TO FIND ME A SPONSOR.........TOO EXPENSIVE......AND PRICE JUST KEEPS GOING UP..........


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

i guess i can say he knows what he is doing.. he did my wifes LS on a used set up with 2 pumps 6 batteries hit in the mid 30's with no piston or adex.. just regular square italian dump...


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

hey just noticed u titen da fuk out of every thing reminds me of my bro titen so much sum times i cross thread lol , a key to a good hooper is a good tite -stiff suspesion


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jun 19 2008, 04:36 PM~10908325
> *i guess i can say he knows what he is doing.. he did my wifes LS on a used set up with 2 pumps 6 batteries hit in the mid 30's with no piston or adex.. just regular square italian dump...
> *


 :0


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 19 2008, 03:13 PM~10907639
> *for all THE FUCKING HATERS THAT ARE TALKING SHIT............ENJOY MOTHERFUCKERS!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vG4IjwQZgEo
> ...


*SEEN THIS CAR IN PERSON COUPLE TIMES THAT CAR GETS UP AND IT BUMPS HARD AS FUCK NICE SOUND SYSTEM ALSO AND VERY CLEAN CAR AND NO WEIGHT AT ALL.*


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

I still think its weighted down. That box has to weigh at least 40lbs! LOL


----------



## texican (Aug 8, 2007)

car looks crazy homie!!!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Jun 19 2008, 04:50 PM~10908431
> *SEEN THIS CAR IN PERSON COUPLE TIMES THAT CAR GETS UP AND IT BUMPS HARD AS FUCK NICE SOUND SYSTEM ALSO AND VERY CLEAN CAR AND NO WEIGHT AT ALL.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 19 2008, 05:13 PM~10907639
> *for all THE FUCKING HATERS THAT ARE TALKING SHIT............ENJOY MOTHERFUCKERS!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vG4IjwQZgEo
> ...


  nice


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 19 2008, 05:12 PM~10908116
> *is that a rooster in the back ground i hear? lol.....
> 
> neighbors across the street....i think they got a farm back there...........
> ...



if u ever go hungry u know where dinner is at lol


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 19 2008, 06:31 PM~10909114
> *if u ever go hungry u know where dinner is at lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 19 2008, 07:34 PM~10909130
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



its just one bic bic bigggock away from being tonights meal lol


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 19 2008, 06:40 PM~10909169
> *its just one bic bic bigggock away from being tonights meal lol
> *


u hungry jeff?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 19 2008, 07:42 PM~10909175
> *u hungry jeff?
> *



haha just a lil. went to applebee's with the ole lady and i had a oriental chicken salad lol. tryin to eat a lil healthier lol. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 19 2008, 06:45 PM~10909217
> *haha just a lil.  went to applebee's with the ole lady and i had a oriental chicken salad lol.  tryin to eat a lil healthier lol.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


and taking moonlight walks..................lol.......... :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 19 2008, 04:13 PM~10907639
> *for all THE FUCKING HATERS THAT ARE TALKING SHIT............ENJOY MOTHERFUCKERS!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vG4IjwQZgEo
> ...


Now thats keepin it real. You are a real rider , don't trip. You are on top of your game with what you have, no doubt....Strong gate, no need for weight....Keep puttin down Chris, and "Da Watcher"....I seen him in the back window tellin' fools who's number 1


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 19 2008, 06:49 PM~10909248
> *Now thats keepin it real. You are a real rider , don't trip. You are on top of your game with what you have, no doubt....Strong gate, no need for weight....Keep puttin down Chris, and "Da Watcher"....I seen him in the back window tellin' fools who's number 1
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Jun 19 2008, 03:44 PM~10907370
> *about what i think..well ill tell u this i really havent took much thought to it..u doin your thing i dont judge or find any other excuse on what u may or may not have..i dont hate on no ones shit.i had a bad run in w ron from bmh but thats it..it ur car do the damn thing u aint hurtin me none...but people will talk and all ways think they no whats up and so forth..but theres no one around here for miles who knows waht im about but u will still get motherfuckers opening there mouths...
> *


Hun....why repy then ???. 

What do these have to do with any of this????


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 19 2008, 07:52 PM~10909281
> *Hun....why repy then ???.
> 
> What do these have to do with any of this????
> *


well enough that u noticed... .
it was something i just put out there gettin pm sayin im a hater and i m this and that thas not the issue ..its over and done...so thats all 4 me...


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Jun 19 2008, 07:58 PM~10909332
> *well enough that u noticed...
> *


I was wondering what you was even trying to say... Just figured Mufasa punk'd you or something.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 19 2008, 08:02 PM~10909367
> *I was wondering what you was even trying to say... Just figured Mufasa punk'd you or something.
> *



first of all i wasnt punked..he asked a question and i answered..let me clear it all up so everyone understands what im saying..i been on layitlow a while and i talk to people on forums on phone or whatever..MUFASA i dont know what it is but alot of dudes on here hate on u alot they pm me asking questions or whatever.than its like oh yea that fool thinks he the shit or what not..i dont know what it is but alot of guys on here hate on mufasa like he fucked there old lady..i hope thats clears things up......


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Jun 19 2008, 07:06 PM~10909403
> *punked me?...did u read the whole post..no one punked me...
> *


this is true......

BUT CAN U GUYS START UR OWN FUCKING TOPIC FOR UR BULLSHIT!!!???? :angry:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 19 2008, 05:00 PM~10908529
> *:wave:
> *


*WHAT UP HOMIE*


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Jun 19 2008, 07:13 PM~10909449
> *WHAT UP HOMIE
> *


SUP DOGGIE.....WUZ CRACKEN ON UR SIDE OF TOWN???


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 19 2008, 07:14 PM~10909460
> *SUP DOGGIE.....WUZ CRACKEN ON UR SIDE OF TOWN???
> *


*NOTHING MUCH HOMIE JUST KICKING IT AT HOME DOING NOTHING JUST IN HERE IS HOT OVER HERE *


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 19 2008, 06:24 PM~10908231
> *41"..but i swear it hit 42 when i measured it at one time.........
> *


 :0 :0 No wonder you got haters then, seems the "norm" for 2 pump/6batt is 30-35". Any issues like shit breaking more than normal due to those extra inches or no since it seems you have your ride dialed in.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jun 19 2008, 07:18 PM~10909484
> *:0  :0  No wonder you got haters then, seems the "norm" for 2 pump/6batt is 30-35".  Any issues like shit breaking more than normal due to those extra inches or no since it seems you have your ride dialed in.
> *


NO.....IT HOLDS UP PRETTY GOOD..JUST ASK ANYONE IF THEY EVER SEEN ME BREAK ON THE STREET OR A SHOW......ITS PRETTY CONSISTENT AND RELIABLE........


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

NOT SAYING IT WONT HAPPEN.....BUT THE CARS BEEN GOOD TO ME.........


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Jun 19 2008, 07:06 PM~10909403
> *first of all i wasnt punked..he asked a question and i answered..let me clear it all up so everyone understands what im saying..i been on layitlow a while and i talk to people on forums on phone or whatever..MUFASA i dont know what it is but alot of dudes on here hate on u alot they pm me asking questions or whatever.than its like oh yea that fool thinks he the shit or what not..i dont know what it is but alot of guys on here hate on mufasa like he fucked there old lady..i hope thats clears things up......
> *


DAMN............SHOULD I FEEL FLATTERED OR UPSET..........I WASNT TRIPPIN ON U , WE TALKED A FEW TIMES ON THE PHONE A WHILE BACK............THIS VIDEO WAS FOR OTHER PEOPLE THAT KEEP TALKING SHIT...........BUT IN THE END.....FUCKEM, CUZ I KNOW WHAT IM ABOUT.........  

THEY ALL TALK , BUT WHERE ARE THIER CARS AND VIDEOS??????

AND FOR THE RECORD..IF I THOUGHT I WAS ALL THAT I WOULDNT HELP ANYONE ON THIS SITE...............AND A LOT OF U KNOW I HAVE GIVEN OUT ADVICE, LOTS OF IT, AND I NEVER STEER PEOPLE IN THE WRONG DIRECTION.............


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 19 2008, 07:48 PM~10909239
> *and taking moonlight walks..................lol.......... :biggrin:
> *



hell ya those moon walks help me get a tan lol


----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)

Even before the video I never thought it was weighted.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nittygritty_@Jun 19 2008, 10:00 PM~10910809
> *Even before the video I never thought it was weighted.
> *


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 19 2008, 06:41 PM~10909649
> *NOT SAYING IT WONT HAPPEN.....BUT THE CARS BEEN GOOD TO ME.........
> *


hey mufasa 
take flux capacitors out of the amps :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Jun 19 2008, 10:38 PM~10910953
> *hey mufasa
> take flux capacitors out of the amps  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

OH SHIT.........THATS A NEW ONE.............

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

keep up the good work clean ride :biggrin: 
TO ALL U HATERS............ DONT HATE THE PLAYER HATE THE GAME.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jun 19 2008, 10:49 PM~10911016
> *keep up the good work clean ride  :biggrin:
> TO ALL U HATERS............ DONT HATE THE PLAYER HATE THE GAME.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## backbumper87 (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 19 2008, 10:50 PM~10911019
> *:biggrin:
> *


SUP CHRIS :cheesy: :cheesy: :wave: :wave:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 19 2008, 06:40 PM~10909644
> *NO.....IT HOLDS UP PRETTY GOOD..JUST ASK ANYONE IF THEY EVER SEEN ME BREAK ON THE STREET OR A SHOW......ITS PRETTY CONSISTENT AND RELIABLE........
> *


MUFASA CAR ALWAYS HITTING GOOD AND HE ALWAYS WILLING TO HELP OUT OTHER PEOPLE WICH IS COOL .IF YOU SEE HIM YOU'LL SEE HIS ACE DA WATCHER RIDIN WITH HIM :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 19 2008, 07:46 PM~10909678
> *DAMN............SHOULD I FEEL FLATTERED OR UPSET..........I WASNT TRIPPIN ON U , WE TALKED A FEW TIMES ON THE PHONE A WHILE BACK............THIS VIDEO WAS FOR OTHER PEOPLE THAT KEEP TALKING SHIT...........BUT IN THE END.....FUCKEM, CUZ I KNOW WHAT IM ABOUT.........
> 
> THEY ALL TALK , BUT WHERE ARE THIER CARS AND VIDEOS??????
> ...


true the homie is a real G in my opinion.....help me get my shit swanging ova the phn an the offered to come out to TX to really dial it in, dont get no realer than that


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 19 2008, 03:13 PM~10907639
> *for all THE FUCKING HATERS THAT ARE TALKING SHIT............ENJOY MOTHERFUCKERS!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vG4IjwQZgEo
> ...


That was gangster you proved youre point :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I was worried about the camera in the middle of the road


----------



## Atom Roberts (Feb 7, 2008)

I don't know the car or the owner I'm just passing though, saw the vid, I my opinion it's not a weighted car, has as much speed coming down as it does going up. Very well built car homie keep up the good work, again just my opinion, just passin though


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Damn Big Dog you must have been really bored to do all that :biggrin: , Really sucks that you had to do all that just to shut the bitch ass haters up, there shouldn't be no need for all that, excuses are for bitches, if they can't take a loss then they shouldn't be hopping and Talking shit about people behind their back. 
Keep it up Homie, i've always liked/like the way you build your cars, this car has been doing damage for a while now all up and down Crenshaw, most of Us locals know you ain't fucking around and been doing it for years. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 19 2008, 08:46 PM~10909678
> *DAMN............SHOULD I FEEL FLATTERED OR UPSET..........I WASNT TRIPPIN ON U , WE TALKED A FEW TIMES ON THE PHONE A WHILE BACK............THIS VIDEO WAS FOR OTHER PEOPLE THAT KEEP TALKING SHIT...........BUT IN THE END.....FUCKEM, CUZ I KNOW WHAT IM ABOUT.........
> 
> THEY ALL TALK , BUT WHERE ARE THIER CARS AND VIDEOS??????
> ...


I total agree, I must answer 20 to 50 p.m's a day helping peeps out or giving them better advise. I even had many people tell me how much Chris(Mufasa) and Jerry helped them out. Thats what it should be about . Fools helping each other. I've brought many people up in this game, and some I choose not to help. I can feel ,real down to earth people out !!!!!

KEEP IT UP CHRIS !!!!! GREAT WORK :biggrin:


----------



## backbumper87 (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 20 2008, 10:38 AM~10913374
> *I total agree, I must answer 20 to 50 p.m's a day helping peeps out or giving them better advise. I even had many people tell me how much Chris(Mufasa) and Jerry helped them out. Thats what it should be about . Fools helping each other. I've brought many people up in this game, and some I choose not to help. I can feel ,real down to earth people out !!!!!
> 
> KEEP IT UP CHRIS !!!!! GREAT WORK :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: THEN WHY DON'T YOU FUCKEN SPONSOR HIM :angry: :angry: AIN'T JERRY ON YOUR TEAM??? :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

keep doin what ur doing mufasa! fuck the haterz u know wass up! from ryder to ryder i got cha back!


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jun 20 2008, 02:21 PM~10915170
> *keep doin what ur doing mufasa! fuck the haterz u know wass up! from ryder to ryder i got cha back!
> *


opps my bad i posted under wrong screen name lol! im on johns computer!


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by backbumper87_@Jun 20 2008, 10:58 AM~10913527
> *:uh:  :uh: THEN WHY DON'T YOU FUCKEN SPONSOR HIM :angry:  :angry: AIN'T JERRY ON YOUR TEAM??? :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by backbumper87_@Jun 20 2008, 11:58 AM~10913527
> *:uh:  :uh: THEN WHY DON'T YOU FUCKEN SPONSOR HIM :angry:  :angry: AIN'T JERRY ON YOUR TEAM??? :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


I kinda already have, He's a true ryder... But he uses certain stuff I don't/wont carry. He knows I got his back....


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 20 2008, 05:09 PM~10916243
> *I kinda already have, He's a true ryder... But he uses certain stuff I don't/wont carry.  He knows I got his back....
> *


 :cheesy: yeah...him and ricky bobby gonna sponsor me a frame........ :0 :0 :0 

ill put 10 batts in there with no weight and really go out and do damage.......... :biggrin:


----------



## backbumper87 (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 20 2008, 05:14 PM~10916278
> *:cheesy: yeah...him and ricky bobby gonna sponsor me a frame........ :0  :0  :0
> 
> ill put 10 batts in there with no weight and really go out and do damage.......... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 vroom vroom :cheesy:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jun 20 2008, 02:23 PM~10915184
> *keep doin what ur doing mufasa! fuck the haterz u know wass up! from ryder to ryder i got cha back!
> 
> *


thanx homie...............likewise.................. :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 20 2008, 10:38 AM~10913373
> *Damn Big Dog you must have been really bored to do all that :biggrin: , Really sucks that you had to do all that just to shut the bitch ass haters up, there shouldn't be no need for all that, excuses are for bitches, if they can't take a loss then they shouldn't be hopping and Talking shit about people behind their back.
> Keep it up Homie, i've always liked/like the way you build your cars, this car has been doing damage for a while now all up and down Crenshaw, most of Us locals know you ain't fucking around and been doing it for years. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanx homie , for posting up.............u been knowing me for a while and u always kept it real.....wish more people/ ryders was like u.......


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

keebs62
gtimeseastlos
MELAPELAS_818
backbumper87
BlackMagicHydraulics
SupremeAir
classic53
...man and anybody i may have missed.................thank u guys for all the props and having my back...u all know if u need anything.........im just a phone call or pm away..........


----------



## backbumper87 (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jun 20 2008, 04:46 PM~10916082
> *:0
> *


 :uh: please don't be a comadre :nono: :nono: I have seen what you have posted and with all your :0 :0 's and :cheesy: :cheesy:'s is a big :twak: Have some respect for others :angry:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by backbumper87_@Jun 20 2008, 05:21 PM~10916324
> *:uh: please don't be a comadre :nono:  :nono: I have seen what you have posted and with all  your  :0  :0 's and :cheesy:  :cheesy:'s is a big :twak: Have some respect for others :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 20 2008, 05:09 PM~10916243
> *I kinda already have, He's a true ryder... But he uses certain stuff I don't/wont carry.  He knows I got his back....
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

PEOPLE HATE ON THIS MAN CAUSE HE HAS HIS SHIT ON LOCK. MOST PEOPLE OUT HERE CANT DO WHAT HE DOES WITH DOUBLE PUMPS AND 14 BATTERIES WHICH IS SAD TO SAY BUT HEY THATS HOW IT GOES 


JUST STOP HATING AND LET THE MAN GET HIS RESPECTS 
MY RESPECTS TO YOU HOMIE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!!! AND KEEP SHUTTING THE HATERS UP


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Not that you need it,but imagine if you put a pair of full stacks in it...ooooooowwweeeee!!!!!...2 clicks and it'll be over......good vid Mufasa....... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jun 20 2008, 06:50 PM~10916798
> *Not that you need it,but imagine if you put a pair of full stacks in it...ooooooowwweeeee!!!!!...2 clicks and it'll be over......good vid Mufasa....... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


full stacks its really a myth! bye the time u start to work the coil ur shits all hot and bothered,and its time for a batterie charge! jk just being a smartass! but for reals!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EASTSIDA_@Jun 20 2008, 05:47 PM~10916504
> *PEOPLE HATE ON THIS MAN CAUSE HE HAS HIS SHIT ON LOCK.  MOST PEOPLE OUT HERE CANT DO WHAT HE DOES WITH DOUBLE PUMPS AND 14 BATTERIES WHICH IS SAD TO SAY BUT HEY THATS HOW IT GOES
> JUST STOP HATING AND LET THE MAN GET HIS RESPECTS
> MY RESPECTS TO YOU HOMIE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!!! AND KEEP SHUTTING THE HATERS UP
> *


thanx homie...............so hows the married life treating u???


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jun 20 2008, 06:50 PM~10916798
> *Not that you need it,but imagine if you put a pair of full stacks in it...ooooooowwweeeee!!!!!...2 clicks and it'll be over......good vid Mufasa....... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


sorry homie.i disagree............the more coil u run, the longer it takes to take off.........i NEVER run full stacks on anything.............i cut coils even in cadillacs and caprices......i let the pump work,..............not just the coils.......... 

oh.and thanx for the props.......


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 20 2008, 08:58 PM~10917177
> *sorry homie.i disagree............the more coil u run, the longer it takes to take off.........i NEVER run full stacks on anything.............i cut coils even in cadillacs and caprices......i let the pump work,..............not just the coils..........
> 
> oh.and thanx for the props.......
> *


True that, I only run full stacks in Impalas... 1/2 turn off on caprices ,1 turn off for most g-bodies...Well except my cutlass which only has 4 turns of a special coil


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 20 2008, 07:56 PM~10917166
> *thanx homie...............so hows the married life treating u???
> *



GOOD NO COMPLAINTS BRO


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 20 2008, 08:01 PM~10917189
> *True that, I only run full stacks in Impalas... 1/2 turn off on caprices ,1 turn off for most g-bodies...Well except my cutlass which only has 4 turns of a special coil
> *


Special Coil :0


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jun 20 2008, 07:35 PM~10917057
> *full stacks its really a myth! bye the time u start to work the coil ur shits all hot and bothered,and its time for a batterie charge! jk just being a smartass! but for reals!
> *


like a said! :biggrin: i wanna get there in 3 not 15 lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

man i been in this trunk NO WEIGHT ,Kingfish gots your back. if no one believes me ask tha WATCHER


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

how hard is it to tell if a car has cheater weight? i mean obviously a truck with a rev 4 link is gonna be different than a g body with stock lowers and dropped uppers as far as weight requirments, but mufasas car hops like it should, it doesnt go up half way, then fling back to the bumper, must be some stupid people ut there to think its fat afted


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jun 21 2008, 02:29 PM~10920536
> *how hard is it to tell if a car has cheater weight? i mean obviously a truck with a rev 4 link is gonna be different than a g body with stock lowers and dropped uppers as far as weight requirments, but mufasas car hops like it should, it doesnt go up half way, then fling back to the bumper, must be some stupid people ut there to think its fat afted
> *


you can usually hear how the bumper hits if its hollow or heavy, when they float up and shit like that. or when they leave chunks of lead on the floor after the bumper gets down hitting lol


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

Why would someone weight anyways?


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

props homie the cutty is workin as usual.


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

Wuz up Cris :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> props homie the cutty is workin as usual.


thanx homie...u know how i do........  


> Wuz up Cris :thumbsup:


sup!....SEE U THURSDAY!!............CANT WAIT TO START YOUR FRAME...BEEN LIKE A YEAR I BEEN WAITING FOR IT.......... :biggrin: 
[/quote]


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jun 21 2008, 08:32 AM~10919139
> *man i been in this trunk NO WEIGHT ,Kingfish gots your back. if no one believes me ask tha WATCHER
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B_BORGERDING_@Jun 22 2008, 07:09 PM~10927519
> *Why would someone weight anyways?
> *


less batteries to use, less work on the pump, equals less money u have to spend or actual time and parts u spend on in order to get the car working properly


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

^Thats stupid....


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

Like the video your car is a true street car..you got the combo on g bodys..

PROPS HOMIE


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by true rider_@Jun 23 2008, 03:23 PM~10934124
> *Like the video  your car is a true street car..you got the combo on g bodys..
> 
> PROPS HOMIE
> *


THANX HOMIE..........


----------



## bloodline (Nov 15, 2006)

what's up homie??? you didn't have to show those haters shit!!! Because they know you don't use no weight!!! tell'm to take the lost and shut the fuck up!!!


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

Not all talk :biggrin:


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

^NICE!!!!


----------



## 314 FA SHO (Aug 19, 2007)

HELL NAW, MUFASA!! THE CAR HOPS TOO FAST AND CLEAN!! AND RIGHT ON WIT THE HOMIE THAT SAID THE CAR WOULD NOT LOOK AS CLEAN IF IT WAS WEIGHTED DUE TO THE EXCESS SHIT BACK THERE!!

KEEP IN MIND, YOUNGSTAS THIS CAR HAS BEEN WORKIN SINCE THE HOGG DAYS!! REAL TALK.

HEY MUFASA, HOW'D IT GO: I PAINTED IT, JUICED IT, PUT SOUNDS IN IT, (YEAH IT'S GOT SOUNDS) GOT TWO DUMPS TO THE FRONT AND THERE FUCKIN DELTAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 

SOME OLD SCHOOL HOGG QUOTES FA YA ASS!! ONE LUV.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bloodline+Jun 23 2008, 04:19 PM~10934543-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH DAMN..........THATS OLD SCHOOL RIGHT THERE...................DONT REMEMBER THE YEAR , BUT IT WAS NEW YEARS DAY..........PICNIC AT ELDORADO PARK, HOPPING ALL DAY, THEN WENT TO THE SHAW AT NIGHT.............AND THAT PHRASE WAS FROM PUTTING IT DOWN ON BROADWAY...........


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 23 2008, 06:17 PM~10935480
> *SUP HOMIE.............AINT SEEN U AROUND.........EVERYTHING COOL???
> X2....NICE!!
> OH DAMN..........THATS OLD SCHOOL RIGHT THERE...................DONT REMEMBER THE YEAR , BUT IT WAS NEW YEARS DAY..........PICNIC AT ELDORADO PARK, HOPPING ALL DAY, THEN WENT TO THE SHAW AT NIGHT.............AND THAT PHRASE WAS FROM PUTTING IT DOWN ON BROADWAY...........
> *


that night i was watchin tv in the cutty and u pulled up on me and my boys on broadway.. and then u hopped ralph from no haters.. that was the first time i met u..i got that cali swangin dvd and there i am lookin all in ya trunk..lol.. no weight just a big ass amp.. i think its loaded with lead..j/k :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 23 2008, 08:23 PM~10936540
> *that night i was watchin tv in the cutty and u pulled up on me and my boys on broadway.. and then u hopped ralph from no haters.. that was the first time i met u..i got that cali swangin dvd and there i am lookin all in ya trunk..lol.. no weight just a big ass amp.. i think its loaded with lead..j/k :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 I REMEMBER THAT............U GUYS DIDNT WANNA HOP ME.......... :biggrin: 

BUT I DIDNT HOP RALPH.............IT WAS MY WAY I HOPPED AGAINST.............THE GREY CUTTY...RALPH HOPPED AGAINST ANOTHER CADDY OR BIG BODY..DONT REMEMBER...............


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 23 2008, 10:18 PM~10937615
> *:0  :0 I REMEMBER THAT............U GUYS DIDNT WANNA HOP ME.......... :biggrin:
> 
> BUT I DIDNT HOP RALPH.............IT WAS MY WAY I HOPPED AGAINST.............THE GREY CUTTY...RALPH HOPPED AGAINST ANOTHER CADDY OR BIG BODY..DONT REMEMBER...............
> *


ralph pulled up when u and the cutty finished and started hopping u opened ya trunk and everybody forgot ralph was hopping and then micky hopped his big body...lol.. yea we didnt hop bcuz we was watching tv...lol.. and the car wasnt ready anyway... but i remeber that shit like yesterday.... u was showing out that night... :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 23 2008, 10:18 PM~10937615
> *:0  :0 I REMEMBER THAT............U GUYS DIDNT WANNA HOP ME.......... :biggrin:
> 
> BUT I DIDNT HOP RALPH.............IT WAS MY WAY I HOPPED AGAINST.............THE GREY CUTTY...RALPH HOPPED AGAINST ANOTHER CADDY OR BIG BODY..DONT REMEMBER...............
> *


i just finished watchin that one too :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 23 2008, 10:59 PM~10937853
> *i just finished watchin that one too :biggrin:
> *


i had on the # 28 jersey :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

PUTTING IT DOWN AS USUAL.....................TODAY IN L.A.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1yY3WLhpu0


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

Good hop homie! :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

and for the haters.................i charged these people pretty cheap cuz i know them...................175.00 an hour...........


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Jul 6 2008, 07:22 PM~11024555
> *Good hop homie! :biggrin:
> *


thanx homie.............


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 6 2008, 10:22 PM~11024557
> *and for the haters.................i charged these people pretty cheap cuz i know them...................175.00 an hour...........
> 
> 
> ...


damn bro,you a superstar :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 6 2008, 07:22 PM~11024557
> *and for the haters.................i charged these people pretty cheap cuz i know them...................175.00 an hour...........
> 
> 
> ...



IS THAT FOR A VIDEO?* *


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

BY THE WAY..........IF ANYBODY IS INTERESTED IN THE CAR "MUFASA" I THINK I MIGHT SELL IT.....IF THE PRICE IS RIGHT.......I WANNA START A NEW PROJECT.....PM ME ANY OFFERS...........THANX


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Jul 6 2008, 07:57 PM~11024906
> *IS THAT FOR A VIDEO?
> *


*
MOVIE :0*


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 6 2008, 08:00 PM~11024933
> *MOVIE :0
> *


THATS RIGHT HOMIE YOUR CAR IS EVERYWERE SO YOU WANNA SALE IT ALREADY WHAT IS NEXT HOMIE.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Jul 6 2008, 08:07 PM~11024995
> *THATS RIGHT HOMIE YOUR CAR IS EVERYWERE SO YOU WANNA SALE IT ALREADY WHAT IS NEXT HOMIE.
> *


yeah homie.after 9 years , its time for something new..............MAYBE..............

anyways if i sell it ill get another g-body..........i miss my impala, but i wanna bang some shit all day everyday like i do now.......only this time with 10 batts across the back, single pump..........no weight of course..........and see how many inches i can squeeze outta that...........


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 6 2008, 07:50 PM~11024842
> *damn bro,you a superstar :biggrin:
> *


sup homie.............WHATS CRACKIN?? :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 6 2008, 08:14 PM~11025049
> *yeah homie.after 9 years , its time for something new..............MAYBE..............
> 
> anyways if i sell it ill get another g-body..........i miss my impala, but i wanna bang some shit all day everyday like i do now.......only this time with 10 batts across the back, single pump..........no weight of course..........and see how many inches i can squeeze outta that...........
> *


THATS COOL I KNOW YOU KNOW YOUR MATH... ANY CAR THAT YOU TOUCH IT HOPPS GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 6 2008, 11:15 PM~11025057
> *sup homie.............WHATS CRACKIN?? :biggrin:
> *


enjoy that shit ,thats what its alll about :thumbsup: ) ............just got me a g-body and need to slap some reinforcments on it i dunno where to begin(well....kinda)what you suggest? i want my shit to last like yours :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Jul 6 2008, 08:20 PM~11025100
> *THATS COOL I KNOW YOU KNOW YOUR MATH... ANY CAR THAT YOU TOUCH IT HOPPS GOOD :biggrin:
> *


  thanx doggie......for the compliment...........


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 6 2008, 08:26 PM~11025155
> *enjoy that shit ,thats what its alll about :thumbsup: ) ............just got me a g-body and need to slap some reinforcments on it i dunno where to begin(well....kinda)what you suggest? i want my shit to last like yours :0
> *


been enjoying since day one..............  .........

do all stress points(if not full frame wrap).......and i have a bridge going across the front of my frame........2x2x1/4" box steel......i removed the fan shroud and did it on the top side, most people do it underneath but i dont like the way that looks.......and the rear spring perches i made my own donut out of 3/8 steel and cut it at about 7 3/8 circle to fit inside the pocket and welded it in so the spring doesnt go through the dome..........and reinforce in side the ears where the 2 bolts go through the shaft on the upper a arms...this will break eventually from hopping..........


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Jul 6 2008, 08:20 PM~11025100
> *THATS COOL I KNOW YOU KNOW YOUR MATH... ANY CAR THAT YOU TOUCH IT HOPPS GOOD :biggrin:
> *


and some that he just talked to ova the phone :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 7 2008, 12:28 AM~11025640
> *been enjoying since day one..............  .........
> 
> do all stress points(if not full frame wrap).......and i have a bridge going across the front of my frame........2x2x1/4" box steel......i removed the fan shroud and did it on the top side, most people do it underneath but i dont like the way that looks.......and the rear spring perches i made my own donut out of 3/8 steel and cut it at about 7 3/8 circle to fit inside the pocket and welded it in so the spring doesnt go through the dome..........and reinforce in side the ears where the 2 bolts go through the shaft on the upper a arms...this will break eventually from hopping..........
> *


thanx for the info bro ,i want to do this one with the body on(78 cutlass).i gotta regal thats getting the full treatment sooner or later


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 6 2008, 09:44 PM~11025753
> *thanx for the info bro ,i want to do this one with the body on(78 cutlass).i gotta regal thats getting the full treatment sooner or later
> *


oh....i also undid my motor mounts and lifted the engine up a bit (to give me enough space to work) and cut some 1/4" plates out and welded them in right where the motor mounts go , then welded up my own fabricated mounts on to the plates..then put new motor mounts on the engine block and dropped the engine back down......put the one bolt that goes through the mount and done...........


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 6 2008, 10:50 PM~11025790
> *oh....i also undid my motor mounts and lifted the engine up a bit (to give me enough space to work) and cut some 1/4" plates out and welded them in right where the motor mounts go , then welded up my own fabricated mounts on to the plates..then put new motor mounts on the engine block and dropped the engine back down......put the one bolt that goes through the mount and done...........
> *



what up chris. u know my forum is on page 12 now and ur only on 9... catch up already lol


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 7 2008, 12:26 AM~11026585
> *what up chris.  u know my forum is on page 12 now and ur only on 9... catch up already lol
> *


no competition homie.....................u annoy others more than i ever could..........  











































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 7 2008, 10:39 AM~11027877
> *no competition homie.....................u annoy others more than i ever could..........
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


haha oh well.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:biggrin: just fuckin with ya homie.......................

U KNOW I GOT UR BACK...............


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 7 2008, 12:50 AM~11025790
> *oh....i also undid my motor mounts and lifted the engine up a bit (to give me enough space to work) and cut some 1/4" plates out and welded them in right where the motor mounts go , then welded up my own fabricated mounts on to the plates..then put new motor mounts on the engine block and dropped the engine back down......put the one bolt that goes through the mount and done...........
> *


i should be picking up some plate this weekend and see what i can get done
im sure ill be in touch with you thanx for the guidance :thumbsup:


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 6 2008, 08:12 PM~11024458
> *PUTTING IT DOWN AS USUAL.....................TODAY IN L.A.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1yY3WLhpu0
> *


Dam that car HITS


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 6 2008, 07:12 PM~11024458
> *PUTTING IT DOWN AS USUAL.....................TODAY IN L.A.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1yY3WLhpu0
> *


 CAR IS LOOKING GOOD AS USUAL I GOT UR MESSAGE BUT IT WAS TOO LATE.. :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jul 7 2008, 03:56 PM~11030624
> *CAR IS LOOKING GOOD AS USUAL I GOT UR MESSAGE BUT IT WAS TOO LATE.. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:0 :0 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=418563


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 7 2008, 03:58 PM~11030642
> *:0  :0
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=418563
> *


 :0 :0 ARE YOU SURE YOU WANNA.... :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jul 7 2008, 04:00 PM~11030660
> *:0  :0  ARE YOU SURE YOU WANNA.... :biggrin:
> *


only if the price is right...i aint hurting for money , so i sure as hell wont sell for chump change..............


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 7 2008, 01:22 PM~11029120
> *:biggrin: just fuckin with ya homie.......................
> 
> U KNOW I GOT UR BACK...............
> *



ya i know homie.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I got a chance to see your car hop last weekend and I have to say it got up nice bro


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 14 2008, 01:52 PM~11085545
> *I got a chance to see your car hop last weekend and I have to say it got up nice bro
> 
> 
> ...


AT THE COLISEUM????????

BTW ....THANX HOMIE...............


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

no problem bro


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

I DONT THINK YO SHIT IS WEIGHTED UP.. YOU PROBABLY JUST GOT SOME 19 HUNDRED CCA BATERIES!!!!



OR
ITS PROBABLY JUST THAT 6 BATTERIE ACID :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

This ride is owner built and he has been putting it down ever since the young hogg videos were out,  and it hops clean then a mofo. I say it is not weighted out and "God Bless The Haters, they keep us striving!"


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jul 16 2008, 06:42 PM~11106658
> *This ride is owner built and he has been putting it down ever since the young hogg videos were out,   and it hops clean then a mofo.  I say it is not weighted out and "God Bless The Haters, they keep us striving!"
> *


 :yes: ....THANX HOMIE!


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 14 2008, 01:52 PM~11085545
> *I got a chance to see your car hop last weekend and I have to say it got up nice bro
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin nice as always :thumbsup:


----------



## THE TERMINATOR (Jul 15, 2008)

DAS ONE CLEAN ASS MUFUCKIN RANFLA HOMIE.


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

i dont think the car is weight but there is a such thing as wrapping the frame heavy in the rear if u know what i mean. right now u are probably smiling lol. never said there was any thing wrong with it lol. u know the game bro. but like i said i do think its weighted


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Jul 18 2008, 08:55 AM~11119742
> *i dont think the car is weight but there is a such thing as wrapping the frame heavy in the rear if u know what i mean. right now u are probably smiling lol. never said there was any thing wrong with it lol. u know the game bro. but like i said i do think its weighted
> *


 :uh: its a stress point frame......not a full wrap..............


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

oh well then i stand to be corrected. i still dont think its weighted u know thats just one of the tricks of the trade.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Jul 18 2008, 09:03 AM~11119793
> *oh well then i stand to be corrected. i still dont think its weighted u know thats just one of the tricks of the trade.
> *


yeah.i know people be doing all kinds of weight tricks.............but i already did the vid proving it has no weight........just pumps and batteries...........


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Worm+Jul 17 2008, 11:04 AM~11111905-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

I got 5 on it!!!!!!!!!  :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jul 19 2008, 05:13 PM~11128718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  ahhhhh.......the good old dayz...............


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jul 19 2008, 06:10 PM~11128921
> *I got 5 on it!!!!!!!!!  :0
> *


on it :cheesy: ...or against me........ :twak:


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 19 2008, 06:30 PM~11128999
> *on it :cheesy: ...or against me........ :twak:
> *


 :biggrin: 

EAST COAST SWANG!!!! :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

I think that big ass . Kicker amp in the back adds sum!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jul 19 2008, 07:05 PM~11129126
> *:biggrin:
> 
> EAST COAST SWANG!!!! :0
> *


10 batts.......................dont make me get Juan on your ass again!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 19 2008, 07:09 PM~11129140
> *I think that big ass . Kicker amp in the back adds sum!!!!!!!!!!!! :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


SO HAVE U SOLD UR LOWRIDER??...................


MY BAD, I MEAN UR SUV???????????? :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jul 19 2008, 07:05 PM~11129126
> *:biggrin:
> 
> EAST COAST SWANG!!!! :0
> *


and it still dont get up like Mufasa's shit, and he got factory trailing arms :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 19 2008, 07:39 PM~11129288
> *and it still dont get up like Mufas's shit, and he got factory trailing arms  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 




:biggrin: SUP HOMIE..........!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

shit just hangin out nobody wanted ta play with me today :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA+Jul 19 2008, 07:38 PM~11129278-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I looked up Hopping and both you guys vids are at the top... :0


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

i always admired this car........and trips me out everytime i think of it being a stress point wrap........shit blows my mind.......

keep it up mufasa.......oh and what year caddy are your rear springs???

i want to do that to my monte.............


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Aug 29 2008, 10:07 AM~11470935
> *i always admired this car........and trips me out everytime i think of it being a stress point wrap........shit blows my mind.......
> 
> keep it up mufasa.......oh and what year caddy are your rear springs???
> ...


thanks homie........and the coils are from 84 fleetwood cut down to 4 turns............


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

thanks :thumbsup: 


that's another thing i noticed ever since my first pm to you, u always helped me out.........

it's damn hard to find people like that these days


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 18 2008, 09:59 AM~11119766
> *:uh: its a stress point frame......not a full wrap..............
> *


and thats why is gets up  , people think wraps are for hopping :uh: 

obviously it was a REAL stress point job tho, been nearly a decade.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Aug 30 2008, 08:53 PM~11481321
> *thanks :thumbsup:
> that's another thing i noticed ever since my first pm to you, u always helped me out.........
> 
> ...


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Aug 30 2008, 09:03 PM~11481368
> *and thats why is gets up    , people think wraps are for hopping  :uh:
> 
> obviously it was a REAL stress point job tho, been nearly a decade.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## bloodline (Nov 15, 2006)

What's up MUFASA ???? Car still look nice!! U get another project??


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bloodline_@Aug 31 2008, 09:36 AM~11483110
> *What's up MUFASA ????  Car still look nice!! U get another project??
> *


 :cheesy: SUP HOMIE!!!........AINT HEARD FROM U IN A WHILE!!!.................HOPE ALL IS GOOD WITH U...............NAW......GOTTA GET RID OF THIS ONE B4 I CAN START ANOTHER.............


----------



## bloodline (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 31 2008, 05:03 PM~11484227
> *:cheesy: SUP HOMIE!!!........AINT HEARD FROM U IN A WHILE!!!.................HOPE ALL IS GOOD WITH U...............NAW......GOTTA GET RID OF THIS ONE B4 I CAN START ANOTHER.............
> *


Working homie!! Got alot of things i have to do,Not having the best of luck here? but i know shit will change soon??!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bloodline_@Sep 9 2008, 04:44 PM~11560956
> *Working homie!! Got alot of things i have to do,Not having the best of luck here? but i know shit will change soon??!!!! :biggrin:
> *


HOMIE.....DONT TRIP..........IF IT WASNT FOR BAD LUCK.........ID HAVE NO LUCK AT ALL...........


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Jun 19 2008, 03:50 AM~10903910
> *in a convo i had with some folks that are your way told me your speaker box weighs like 300 hundred pounds ..but i told u this before...so im sure ur not shocked...
> *


i saw da car yesterday da car has no weights at all i even check da speaker box no weights ........

i even kicked it with da builder cool homie 2 kick it with he broke my caddy of :cheesy: :cheesy: had a fun time


o and chris ill get u next time homie :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Sep 11 2008, 12:36 PM~11577162
> *i saw da car yesterday da car has no weights at all i even check da speaker box no weights ........
> 
> i even kicked it with da builder cool homie 2 kick it with he broke my caddy of :cheesy:  :cheesy:  had a fun time
> ...


 :biggrin: nice meeting u homie..................im still trying to work that deal with the homie like we talked about last night...........  



oh yeah.................no excuses next time..........next time u call me out......be super ready.....u saw first hand what ur up against last night........ :biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 11 2008, 03:54 PM~11578884
> *:biggrin: nice meeting u homie..................im still trying to work that deal with the homie like we talked about last night...........
> oh yeah.................no excuses next time..........next time u call me out......be super ready.....u saw first hand what ur up against last night........ :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie let me know :biggrin: 

oh and ill be ready homie ull see :biggrin: :biggrin: 

but damn homie ur ride a smoth ass hopper homie :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Sep 11 2008, 05:45 PM~11579717
> *thanks homie let me know :biggrin:
> 
> oh and ill be ready homie ull see  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...



yeah....i try and keep it nice and quiet..........


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 11 2008, 05:54 PM~11579806
> *yeah....i try and keep it nice and quiet..........
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Sep 11 2008, 07:22 PM~11580831
> *:biggrin:
> *


why ur avi say sfv...........and u told me u was from L.A. too?? :scrutinize:


----------



## THE TERMINATOR (Jul 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Jul 18 2008, 08:55 AM~11119742
> *i dont think the car has weight but there is a such thing as wrapping the frame heavy in the rear if u know what i mean. right now u are probably smiling lol. never said there was any thing wrong with it lol. u know the game bro. but like i said i do think its weighted like a motherfucker
> *



DAMN, I DIDN'T KNOW MUFASA'S CAR WAS WEIGHTED DOWN :scrutinize:


----------



## NastyWC (Apr 25, 2007)

car is tight as fuck... nuff said!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE TERMINATOR+Sep 12 2008, 05:32 AM~11583875-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: thank u :biggrin:


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

QUOTE(76SEVILLEMAN @ Jul 18 2008, 08:55 AM) *
i dont think the car has weight but there is a such thing as wrapping the frame heavy in the rear if u know what i mean. right now u are probably smiling lol. never said there was any thing wrong with it lol. u know the game bro. but like i said i do think its weighted like a motherfucker

who gives a fuck if its got "extra" weight or not. The man opened up his trunk and gave a full inspection on youtube. Sounds like everybody else just needs to step their game up.


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 11 2008, 11:35 PM~11583287
> *why ur avi say sfv...........and u told me u was from L.A. too?? :scrutinize:
> *


i from both homie but my x car club was from da s.f.v so it stayed

:biggrin: 

why u gata ask a lot of qstions :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: 

j/p :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Sep 12 2008, 11:18 AM~11585835
> *i from both homie but my x car club was from da s.f.v so it stayed
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


 :uh: :uh: imma go to ur pad and have the lil homies kick ya in the nuts..!! :0 :0 







again............ :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Sep 12 2008, 11:15 AM~11585821
> *QUOTE(76SEVILLEMAN @ Jul 18 2008, 08:55 AM) *
> i dont think the car has weight but there is a such thing as wrapping the frame heavy in the rear if u know what i mean. right now u are probably smiling lol. never said there was any thing wrong with it lol. u know the game bro. but like i said i do think its weighted like a motherfucker
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 

:biggrin: thanks doggie.............


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 12 2008, 11:27 AM~11585907
> *:uh:  :uh: imma go to ur pad and have the lil homies kick ya in the nuts..!! :0  :0
> again............ :biggrin:
> *



he wont do it i bought him a chakotoco from da ice cream men :biggrin: :cheesy: 

but that lil vato kicks hard he had me on da ground last time lol


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

oh and gess wat homie i got my batterys on charge right now :0 :0


----------



## THE TERMINATOR (Jul 15, 2008)

> :uh: u wish it was................. :uh:
> 
> 
> :uh: :uh:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE TERMINATOR_@Sep 12 2008, 12:05 PM~11586187
> * :uh:  :uh:
> *









:uh:


----------



## THE TERMINATOR (Jul 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Sep 12 2008, 12:19 PM~11586311
> *:uh:
> *


 :angry: FUCK YOU *****!!! :guns: :guns:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE TERMINATOR_@Sep 12 2008, 12:40 PM~11586492
> *:angry:  FUCK YOU *****!!!  :guns:  :guns:
> *


suck my fat dick u cock suckin asshole lickin ugly camel lookin like horse shit eatin ass *****


----------



## THE TERMINATOR (Jul 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Sep 12 2008, 12:45 PM~11586539
> *suck my fat dick u cock suckin asshole lickin ugly camel lookin like horse shit eatin ass *****
> *


DAMN, I COULD TELL THAT YOU NEVER FINISHED SCHOOL  SUX TO BE YOU


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE TERMINATOR_@Sep 12 2008, 01:13 PM~11586759
> *DAMN, I COULD TELL THAT YOU NEVER FINISHED SCHOOL   SUX TO BE YOU
> *


fuck school and fuck u 2


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco+Sep 12 2008, 11:51 AM~11586081-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THE TERMINATOR (Jul 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 12 2008, 04:06 PM~11588103
> *
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE TERMINATOR_@Sep 12 2008, 04:27 PM~11588253
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: u started it..........


----------



## THE TERMINATOR (Jul 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 12 2008, 04:43 PM~11588345
> *:dunno:  :dunno: u started it..........
> *



*I'LL BE BACK!!!!*


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE TERMINATOR_@Sep 12 2008, 04:46 PM~11588365
> *I'LL BE BACK!!!!
> *


 :uh: do u have to come back? :uh:


----------



## THE TERMINATOR (Jul 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 12 2008, 04:48 PM~11588387
> *:uh: do u have to come back? :uh:
> *


 :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE TERMINATOR_@Sep 12 2008, 07:51 PM~11588410
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


 :0


----------



## TD Hydros (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 19 2008, 06:13 PM~10907639
> *for all THE FUCKING HATERS THAT ARE TALKING SHIT............ENJOY MOTHERFUCKERS!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vG4IjwQZgEo
> ...


FUCKING SWEET! :worship:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

can somone post up some videos of this dudes car


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 12 2008, 04:06 PM~11588103
> *:uh:  :uh: like u gonna do something......... :0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


  no








:biggrin: :cheesy: im ganna back bumper :biggrin:


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 12 2008, 04:48 PM~11588387
> *:uh: do u have to come back? :uh:
> *


He's The Terminator....

That's why he said that....


----------



## THE TERMINATOR (Jul 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Sep 13 2008, 09:00 AM~11592522
> *  no
> :biggrin:  :cheesy:  im ganna back bumper :biggrin:
> *



LEARN HOW TO SPELL FIRST MOTHERFUCKER BEFORE YOU EVEN *TRY* AND BACK BUMPER :0 :0


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 12 2008, 04:48 PM~11588387
> *:uh: do u have to come back? :uh:
> *


 :0 Terminator/ben/realtalk/noseup does not even have a car . thats the sad thing... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE TERMINATOR_@Sep 13 2008, 11:40 AM~11593261
> *LEARN HOW TO SPELL FIRST MOTHERFUCKER BEFORE YOU EVEN TRY AND BACK BUMPER :0  :0
> *


do u even have a jucied car or even a car at all dick licking asshole

and i dont give a fuck if my spelling is bad pussy ass school boy

and :0 is da face u make when ur suckin dick


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Sep 13 2008, 09:00 AM~11592522
> *  no
> :biggrin:  :cheesy:  im ganna back bumper :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 that mean we gonna do this today?? :cheesy: 


























or u scared hno: hno:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 13 2008, 01:55 PM~11593896
> *:0  :0 that mean we gonna do this today?? :cheesy:
> or u scared hno:  hno:
> *


bring it over here homie :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Sep 13 2008, 12:21 PM~11593413
> *do u even have a jucied car or even a car at all dick licking asshole
> 
> and i dont give a fuck if my spelling is bad pussy ass school boy
> ...


No he does not he only sucks dick... :0 


I'm getting ready to build up something from the east coast to shut Mufasa and you other W's up!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Sep 13 2008, 03:07 PM~11594196
> *No he does not he only sucks dick... :0
> I'm getting ready to build up something from the east coast to shut Mufasa and you other W's up!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: bring it on homie  


and ur right TERMINATOR only does suck dick :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE TERMINATOR (Jul 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Sep 13 2008, 03:07 PM~11594196
> *No he does not he only sucks dick... :0
> I'm getting ready to build up something from the east coast to shut Mufasa and you other W's up!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: FUNDIO YOUR FULL OF SHIT AND THAT'S WHY YOU HAVE BEEN BANNED SO MANY TIMES ON THIS MUTHAFUCKEN WEBSITE!!! WHY DON'T YOU SHUT THE FUCK UP YOU FUCKEN WORTHLESS ******!!! WE ALL KNOW DAMN WELL THAT YOU AIN'T BUILDING SHIT BUT JUNK!!! :0 :0


----------



## royalts-car-club (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE TERMINATOR_@Sep 13 2008, 03:50 PM~11594460
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: FUNDIO YOUR FULL OF SHIT AND THAT'S WHY YOU HAVE BEEN BANNED SO MANY TIMES ON THIS MUTHAFUCKEN WEBSITE!!! WHY DON'T YOU SHUT THE FUCK UP YOU FUCKEN WORTHLESS ******!!! WE ALL KNOW DAMN WELL THAT YOU AIN'T BUILDING SHIT BUT JUNK!!! :0  :0
> *



:twak: :nono:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TD Hydros+Sep 12 2008, 05:13 PM~11588579-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

off the top of my head, i can think of a few people that can build a car like mine , no weight, all power, to compete with mine..................

BUT U AINT ONE OF THEM...... :0 :0 :0


----------



## bloodline (Nov 15, 2006)

*Today we lost a fellow member and lowrider Kelly Phillips. All condolences to the family and his girlfriend. Although we only have been friends for a short period of time. He is someone i am glad to say I got the chance to know. we had laughs and a common bond with a passion for cars. He will be greatly missed. RIP a fellow lowrider. *


Sincerely,

Westside Car Club




RIP KELLY PHILLIPS


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 13 2008, 05:13 PM~11594765
> *:biggrin:
> if u talking about mine......they are all over lil......check the 2 pump 6batt topic
> u wanna hop me.......u come over here..........
> ...


m i 1 of em :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco+Sep 13 2008, 03:22 PM~11594277-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have studied with the great one. You westerners just wait. I like my Corona's cold and my carne asada Hot!!!!!!! :0


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 13 2008, 08:44 PM~11595921
> *:0  Like this!!!!!!!!!
> I have studied with the great one. You westerners just wait. I like my Corona's cold and my carne asada Hot!!!!!!! :0
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE TERMINATOR_@Sep 13 2008, 03:50 PM~11594460
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: FUNDIO YOUR FULL OF SHIT AND THAT'S WHY YOU HAVE BEEN BANNED SO MANY TIMES ON THIS MUTHAFUCKEN WEBSITE!!! WHY DON'T YOU SHUT THE FUCK UP YOU FUCKEN WORTHLESS ******!!! WE ALL KNOW DAMN WELL THAT YOU AIN'T BUILDING SHIT BUT JUNK!!! :0  :0
> *


 i think this is getting a full wrap .. Hows your car comming along Ben / terminator / realtalk / fmods / noseup... How you going to nose up with this shit.. And i got it in a PM from a Homie of yours in VA!!!!! :0 


> *Ben's set up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 13 2008, 08:50 PM~11595963
> * i think this is getting a full wrap .. Hows your car comming along Ben / terminator / realtalk / fmods / noseup... How you going to nose up with this shit.. And i got it in a PM from a Homie of yours in VA!!!!! :0
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

Lets blow these BS pic up!!!! Strait terminator garbage!!!


Ben's set up










Ben's build up project..lol...seriously



















Ben's old car club











:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

its passed on 2 him from his grandma


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Sep 13 2008, 08:55 PM~11595991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


naw he bought that shit. i know his people .. he claims it just a daily driver. i don't post BS. he wanted to play and i got dirty on that ass!!!!!!! hell post up.. that troll around some where.. he claims all this shit.. :uh:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 13 2008, 09:07 PM~11596055
> *naw he bought that shit. i know his people .. he claims it just a daily driver. i don't post BS. he wanted to play and i got dirty on that ass!!!!!!! hell post up.. that troll around some where.. he claims all this shit..  :uh:
> *


oh shit looks like hes ganna be doin alot of :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Sep 13 2008, 09:10 PM~11596077
> *oh shit looks like hes ganna be doin alot of :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


he going to say N&^%$# this and that and to suck his D*&% same ole shit he does. Post up a pic of my truck or old wife pic and what ever. he does the same shit under all his names. Loser..

on anther subject. i was talking shit (on line) to Mufasa and he called me up 9pm his time.. :rofl: :rofl: handed my ass to me am my time.. turns out he was good Friend with one of my boys.. and well it got funny and misunderstood.. :biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 13 2008, 09:15 PM~11596100
> *he going to say N&^%$# this and that and to suck his D*&% same ole shit he does. Post up a pic of my truck or old wife pic and what ever. he does the same shit under all his names. Loser..
> 
> on anther subject. i was talking shit (on line) to Mufasa and he called me up 9pm his time.. :rofl:  :rofl: handed my ass to me am my time.. turns out he was good Friend with one of my boys.. and well it got funny and misunderstood..  :biggrin:
> *


ey i happens sometime its on line clownin its all for fun :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Sep 13 2008, 09:32 PM~11596208
> *ey i happens sometime its on line clownin its all for fun :biggrin:
> *


terminator needs to be terminated !!!!!!! he's a cock.. for reals.....

noseup/fmods/ben/terminator/ real talk. he got like 5 names.. :uh:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 13 2008, 09:52 PM~11596369
> *terminator needs to be terminated !!!!!!! he's a cock.. for reals.....
> 
> noseup/fmods/ben/terminator/ real talk. he got like 5 names..  :uh:
> *


lil punks like that kill it :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bloodline_@Sep 13 2008, 05:21 PM~11594813
> *Today we lost a fellow member and lowrider Kelly Phillips.  All condolences to the family and his girlfriend.  Although we only have been friends for a short period of time.  He is someone i am glad to say I got the chance to know.  we had laughs and a common bond with a passion for cars.  He will be greatly missed.    RIP a fellow lowrider.
> Sincerely,
> 
> ...


im sorry to hear that homie.............if there's anything i can do......lemme know.....


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco+Sep 13 2008, 05:37 PM~11594872-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: be careful who u talk shit to on the internet.........

might bite u in the ass in the long run....... :0 :0


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 13 2008, 10:50 PM~11596909
> *:uh: nope.....u didnt even call me like u said..........u said u wanted to hop.........what happened?????
> :biggrin:  :biggrin: be careful who u talk shit to on the internet.........
> 
> ...


u know im down just hard 4 me 2 head out that way :biggrin:


----------



## bloodline (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 14 2008, 01:47 AM~11596867
> *im sorry to hear that homie.............if there's anything i can do......lemme know.....
> *


Thanks Homie!!!


----------



## THE TERMINATOR (Jul 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 13 2008, 09:52 PM~11596369
> *terminator needs to be terminated !!!!!!! he's a cock.. for reals.....
> 
> noseup/fmods/ben/terminator/ real talk. he got like 5 names..  :uh:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: BITCH PLEASE!!!! YOU MADE BECAUSE THOSE CAT'S OWNED YOUR BLACK ASS AND THEN YOU WENT CRYING TO THE MODERATORS TO HAVE HIM BANNED. IT'S NOTHING NEW... EVERYBODY ON LAYITLOW KNOW'S THAT YOUR A PIECE OF SHIT ******


----------



## THE TERMINATOR (Jul 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 13 2008, 08:53 PM~11595981
> * Lets blow these BS pic up!!!! Strait terminator garbage!!!
> Ben's set up
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 IF THIS IS MY SO CALLED CALLED CAR, THEN WHERE IS BUILD UP TOPIC???? NOTHING BUT LIES ******. POST UP THE PROOF AS EVERYBODY ON HERE KNOW'S THAT YOU JUST COPY AND PAST RANDOM PICS FROM THE INTERNET :0 :0 :0


----------



## THE TERMINATOR (Jul 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 13 2008, 10:50 PM~11596909
> *:uh: nope.....u didnt even call me like u said..........u said u wanted to hop.........what happened?????
> :biggrin:  :biggrin: be careful who u talk shit to on the internet.........
> 
> ...



THAT'S BECAUSE YOU GOT CAUGHT IN A STAIGHT UP FUCKEN LIE YOU FUCKEN PATHETIC MOTHERFUCKER. SAY BLVDLOC, IF YOU WANT TO FOLLOW AND BELIEVE WHAT THAT NO GOOD ***** IS SAY THEN YOU AS BAD AS HIM. GET THE FACTS RIGHT BEFORE YOU START TO CLOWN ON SOMEBODY THAT WILL MOST DEFINENTLY PUT YO ASS IN CHECK :0 

FUCK ALL THIS E-THUGGIN SHIT OH YEAH AND FUNGUS, DON'T TRIP HOMIE, YOU WILL GET WHAT'S COMING TO YOU SOON ENOUGH. REMEMBER, YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT I LOOK LIKE SO YOU WON'T EVEN SEE IT COMING. THAT IS A PROMISE.


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA+Sep 13 2008, 10:50 PM~11596909-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be there in 46hrs and sum change. that's what my Tom Tom says... 5gs worth of gas...

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> *
> Post Today, 07:07 AM
> Full Member
> ***
> ...



I told you he would be all N&^%$# this and that.. what a loser.. :uh: 


:roflmao:


----------



## THE TERMINATOR (Jul 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 13 2008, 09:52 PM~11596369
> *terminator needs to be terminated !!!!!!! he's a cock.. for reals.....
> 
> noseup/fmods/ben/terminator/ real talk. he got like 5 names..  :uh:
> *




DAMN *****, YOU SURE DO GOT A THING FOR THAT *****, OR ARE YOU JUST MADE BECAUSE YOUR WIFE PROBRABLY GOT RAN THROUGH BY ALL THEM ******???


DON'T COMPARE ME TO ALL THEM BECAUSE I FOR ONE WILL FUCK YOU UP AND I DON'T GO AND CRY TO THE MODERATORS LIKE A FUCKEN BITCH UNLIKE YOUR BLACK ASS!!! :0 :0


----------



## THE TERMINATOR (Jul 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 14 2008, 07:23 AM~11597984
> *I told you he would be all N&^%$# this and that.. what a loser.. :uh:
> :roflmao:
> *



WHAT'S YOUR POINT?? AT THE END OF THE DAY THERE ARE ALOT OF CAT'S THAT KNOW YOUR FULL OF SHIT AND LIES!!! YOUR NOT EVEN ALLOWED IN ANY OF THE "BLACK LOWRIDER" TOPICS :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

can u guys go play on another topic?

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Sep 14 2008, 09:55 AM~11598665
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: uffin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 14 2008, 09:54 AM~11598663
> *PEOPLE HAVE TO PUT THERE PERSONAL ISSUES ON ANOTHER TOPIC THIS MY HOMIES MUFASA TOPIC.*


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 14 2008, 09:54 AM~11598663
> *can u guys go play on another topic?
> 
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


I just seen that vid. the one where you are putting stuff together. wish I was closer.. Juan says high.. And wait for Oct fest pics.. :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money+Sep 14 2008, 10:02 AM~11598702-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TELL JUAN WAZ UP FOR ME, AND PM ME HIS # ............I BROKE MY OTHER PHONE AND HIS NUMBER WAS STORED TO THE PHONE......NOT THE SIM CARD........ :uh:


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 14 2008, 11:54 AM~11598663
> *can u guys go play on another topic?
> 
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


dont you know? this is played in every topic :cheesy: 



ttt for MUFASA clean ass hopper


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Sep 14 2008, 01:03 PM~11599579
> *dont you know?  this is played in every topic  :cheesy:
> ttt for MUFASA clean ass hopper
> *


unfortunately..........................i do know.......... :uh: 

how u been homie?........healed up ok? :biggrin:


----------



## THE TERMINATOR (Jul 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Sep 14 2008, 01:03 PM~11599579
> *dont you know?  this is played in every topic  :cheesy:
> ttt for MUFASA clean ass hopper
> *


 :0 WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN HIDING AT TOMMY?? :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA+Sep 14 2008, 03:25 PM~11599697-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i ant hiding :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Sep 14 2008, 03:00 PM~11600201
> *doing better, healing good 100%
> 
> *


good to hear............


----------



## bloodline (Nov 15, 2006)

To all those who would like to know about Kelly death,A autopsy was performed and the cause of death was a massive heart attack!!

 R.I.P Kelly Phillips


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bloodline_@Sep 16 2008, 04:29 PM~11618713
> *To all those who would like to know about Kelly death,A autopsy was performed and the cause of death was a massive heart attack!!
> 
> R.I.P Kelly Phillips
> *


WOW!!.............SO SORRY HOMIE..........


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

after the funeral. alot of people will be meeting up at kellys family house and after that everybody will meet up at MENDOZA upholestry for a cookout and some drinks.. (not to many cuz) everybody will be juicing up and headed out for a cruise thru Lenoir> so charge ya batts and top off ya pumps.. Its goin down all in memory of Kelly Phillips & family..


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

TTT FOR THE WEIGHT


----------



## cutlassowner (Sep 25, 2008)

Shake the haters off probably seen your car hop but dont know you so dont know the specific car but the haters are usually people who dont have shit or cant build to hop worth a shit. Post a pic so I can recognize your car.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlassowner_@Oct 1 2008, 06:00 PM~11753691
> *Shake the haters off  probably seen your car hop but dont know you so dont know the specific car but the haters are usually people who dont have shit or cant build to hop worth a shit. Post a pic so I can recognize your car.
> *


READ THROUGH THE TOPIC HOMIE.......THERES VIDEOS........


----------



## cutlassowner (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Oct 1 2008, 09:19 PM~11756093
> *READ THROUGH THE TOPIC HOMIE.......THERES VIDEOS........
> *


Dam that shit gets up quick. sick cutlass man


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlassowner_@Oct 1 2008, 09:22 PM~11756115
> *Dam that shit gets up quick. sick cutlass man
> *


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Oct 1 2008, 09:19 PM~11756093
> *READ THROUGH THE TOPIC HOMIE.......THERES VIDEOS........
> *


 :0 :0


----------

